# I Think Its Finally Safe to Introduce Goliath.



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A young lady joined another forum and posted in Rat Health about her new young feeder bin ratty who wasn't breathing well. She posted this video asking if this was a URI...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv6_btYotRs 

We all told her to get the boy to the vet or have him pts if she couldn't afford the vet care. Sadly she is under her parents rule and these suggestions were dismissed. On her own, this girl came up with the idea of rehoming him to someone who could give him medical aid. We all said what a lovely idea, and told her to post her location in the title. I went back a short while later and saw she had posted "Toronto and GTA". 

Of course this was on an international forum with 85% US membership!! I was expecting to see OH, or CA, etc, but instead find out not only is she in Canada, but is 1/2 an hour drive from me in Brampton!! *doh*

I named him Goliath since I was afraid that he would never make it to me and would die unnamed.  

Sooo this wonderful woman who lives in Peterborough, Ontario (2 hours from Brampton) offered to drive and pick him up and bring him to me (a total round trip of 6 hours or more).
I had no idea what she was bringing to me. She kept texting me with her blackberry on the last 1/2 hour leg of the Goli Adventure.
This is what she brought me 

















A little mite barely 4 weeks old! Big bright eyes with crackly breathing but no gasping attacks...yet.

We played Pokey Pokey Da Baby Belly








and fed him some baby cereal while he happily explored the Rat End Table









Then the gasping attacks began . He was on zithro for the first 3 days with no real effect/improvement so I switched him to baytril and that finally started working. Woohoo!!
Always grooming









On a bad night, he would groom himself








Then me *heart*









And now he is doing just wonderfully, I have had him for 6 days now and he has finally gained 10 grams! Its a wonderful sign to see growth rather than his body just fighting the infection. I haven't seen a gasping attack in 3 days as well 
And boy does he love his Ensure!! 

















He's such an enigmatic, tough little man, I just had to share. :mrgreen:


----------



## Desire (Feb 29, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww that's such a sweet story & he's a beautiful lil man, give him smoochies from me. How weird you were in the area! I'm so glad it worked out well for him


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

aww how cute<3<3 
is that chocolate ensure? for like 12 years of my life i had to drink that stuff. i eventually got sick of it -__- but i still have cases of it lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

naturegirl said:


> aww how cute<3<3
> is that chocolate ensure? for like 12 years of my life i had to drink that stuff. i eventually got sick of it -__- but i still have cases of it lol


Nope my rats are very picky and will only drink strawberry and vanilla :roll:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Big G is getting BIG!  When he grows to mammoth proportions, I will change his name to Little G, just to be ironic 

He's looking really good. I am still planning the theft - so far I have got "Grow wings or buy a boat" on my list :lol:


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

You are very lucky! I am glad that he is in good hands!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

that's so awesome! that's great what you did for the little guy i'm sure he appreciates it!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

awww, he is sooooo cute!!!!! and obviously thriving with you


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Awwwww HE'S SO CUTE! It's good he's a tuff little bugger.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a sweet story, I'm just glad the former owner cared enough about the little dude to have him rehomed and I'm even happier that he fell into your hands! He looks very happy and I know he'll be taken care of!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

So glad the he's doing better! What a sweet little man! I just loove the last pic...way too cute.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww I'm so happy to hear that you got him! I remember when you first posted the video. He is so cute!


----------

